# Die 2010 Makro-Runde



## Conny (5. Jan. 2010)

Hallo,

wer sagt denn, dass jetzt kein Makro-Wetter ist 
Hiermit eröffne ich die Makro-Saison 2010 mit diesem Foto von gestern. 

 

Das war die Blüte einer Monarde (__ Indianernessel). Sie ist eine sehr dankbare und vielseitige Pflanze. Bei allen Insekten sehr beliebt.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Tolles Bild  


- ich hab gestern mal mit meiner neuen Nahlinse 500D herumprobiert ... ist schon etwas komplizierter als mit einem Macroobjektiv zu arbeiten. Und kommt leider nicht an die 1:1 ran. Aber für den Preis ok - mal sehn ob ich auch was auf die Linse bekomme


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hab mir heut mal Zeit genommen die Nahlinse zu testen. 

 

 


und das mof

 

natürlich kein Vergleich zum Macroobjektiv


----------



## Doris (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Conny, was für ein schönes Bild

Bin am 1. Januar  einer Hagebutte mit meinem Fotoapparat zu Leibe gerückt.

Zufrieden bin ich aber noch nicht mit dem Ergebnis

 

​


----------



## Conny (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Doris,

da hast Du Dir aber auch gleich eine schwierige Situation ausgesucht. Weißer Schnee im HG und ein dunkles Motiv. Es kann mit normalen Mitteln nur eines richtig belichtet werden. Hat Deine Kamera einen Aufhellblitz? Oder Du könntest versuchen mit EBV nacharbeiten.
Aber schon mal ein schönes Motiv und ein schöner Rahmen.


----------



## Conny (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Ralf,

hast Du ein Fotostudio aufgebaut 
Du hast schöne Motive ausgesucht! Die Spielungen im 1. Foto gefallen mir sehr gut. Ein wenig fehlt mir die Schärfe. Hast Du über AF scharf gestellt?


----------



## Doris (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hi Conny
Ja, den hat meine Kamera, aber wenn ich den ins Rennen bringe, wird der Schnee zu grell... und etwas nachbearbeitet ist es schon.

Wenn ich mich mit unserer neuen Kamera vertraut gemacht habe, gibt es vielleicht bessere Bilder​


----------



## Conny (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

:knuddel nicht verzagen 
Ich meinte nicht einfach 100% Blitzen, sondern nur etwas aufhellen. Bei meinem Foto oben habe ich die Blitzleistung auf 1/16 reduziert. Leider habe ich dieses Teil auch noch nciht richtig im Griff, wie so vieles andere bei diesem vielschichtigen Hobby!
Einfach weiter machen und üben  das sagt unser Helmut immer


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hi Conny,

hab leider kein anderes Pflänzchen gefunden also musste ein Samenstrang meines Zebragrases drann glauben. Hab ihn abgeschnibbelt und in ne Bierflasche reingestellt.

Das Studio war eigentlich nur ein Stuhl über den ich schwarzen Stoff geworfen habe. Der erste Effekt ist eigentlich gar keine Spiegelung sondern andere Halme. Die HG Farbe habe ich durch einen fast durchsichtigen blaustichigen Metallicstoff der über dem schwaren lag, hinbekommen.

Leider kam ich mit meinem 70-300er II nur max 34cm ran - somit war es trotz größtmöglicher Naheinstellung sehr schrierig den AF genau auf den linkesten Samenstrang zu setzten und diesen zu halten.

Bild 2 ist ganz gut scharf geworden - nur leider sieht man das nicht so gut beim verkleinern und nachschärfen - mal sehn ob ich heute Abend einen 100% Ausschnitt mach und hier reinstelle.

Das größte Problem hat jedoch mein Billigstativ verursacht - es ist mit diesem kaum möglich eine Verwacklungsfreie Aufnahme zu machen - trotz Fernauslöser  :evil ... also werd ich mal spaaren und in ein richtiges mit Kugelkopf investieren. ... Dieses hatte ich mir leider mit meinem damaligen Unwissen andrehen lassen.

Ich hab im Live View Modus gearbeitet. Mit direktem Blitz (430ex II + Diffusor) im ETTL II Modus.

Die Schärfeebene ist sehr gering mit der Nahlinse - und mit dem blöden Stativ ist es schon eine eche Herausforderung. Deshalb habe ich auch mal den IS angelassen gehabt - somst macht man ihn ja aus ... da sich das Objektiv sonst *aufschaukelt*.

@ Doris, du könntest auch mal mit ner Taschenlampe direkt das Motiv anleuchten ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

und hier der vergrößerte Ausschnitt:


----------



## Conny (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Ralf,

wenn Du schon im LV bist, warum stellt Du dann den Focus nicht manuel ein? Dann kannst Du ihn mit 10 fach Vergrößerung genau da hin legen, wo Du ihn haben möchtest. Hast Du Spiegelvorauslösung eingestellt? Das hilf gerade bei Wakulativen.
Weiter so


----------



## Annett (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo.

Ein Winter-Makro kann ich auch zeigen. 
An Connys recht ähnliche Ausführung komme ich natürlich nicht heran.
Vor allem die "Rahmung" habe ich nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.  Gibt es dafür empfehlenswerte Progis? 
Paint.net macht mir die Bilder leider immer etwas matschig. 

Aber hier erstmal das Bild vom gefrosteten Echinacea: 

Wirklich zufrieden bin ich nicht. Was könnte man daran (PC-mäßig) noch ändern? Die Aufnahmesituation kann ich leider so schnell nicht mehr wiederholen -> Schneewehen....


----------



## Conny (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Annett,

ich kenne mich nur mit PS CS4 aus. Einige Rahmen kannst Du auch mit PSE machen. Hier  sind einfache beschrieben.

Das hier ist auch eine Echinacea als Stack aufgenommen.

 

Was stört Dich denn an Deinem Foto? Was etwas ablenkt, ist der recht scharfe HG. Aber er passt zum Bild. Freistellen geht nur mit Tricks wie ein Stack mit Offenblende. Ist das Bild beschnitten?

 

Das hier ist die Monarde bom Eingangsbild stark abgeblendet und ohne Blitz mit etwas mehr Licht.


----------



## Digicat (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Annett, Servus Conny

@ Annett: Ich denke Rahmen bekommst nur mit gekauften Progis am besten hin ... Paint.net kenne ich leider nicht, vielleicht gibts aber dafür Erweiterungen 

Aber wie Conny angemerkt, was stört dich an dem sehr guten Bild ... einzig viel mir nur auf ... ist net wirklich ein Makro ... eher ein sehr gutes Telefoto ...

@ Conny: seit wann Stack`st du ... Spitze ... denke der Stack ist mit CombinoZP gemacht .... Makro-Einstellschlitten  oder bist du Testerin dieses Progis 
Werde mir dieses Programm auf alle Fälle zulegen ... 

Mein bescheidener, nicht makrofähiger Beitrag .... 
 
Objektiv = 100-400er + geringer Ausschnitt 

Aber das Eis darauf kommt gut


----------



## Conny (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Helmut,

ich stacke ganz einfach mir CS4 und LV. Die Puristen finden das zwar nicht so gut, aber für mich ist es ideal. Stativ gut fixieren und über LV den Fokus so setzen, wie ich ihn für sinnvoll halte und in CS4 stacken, fertig!  Es ist natürlich von Vorteil, wenn sich das Objekt nicht bewegt  Bei den Eisaufnahmen kam Wind auf :evil Kleine Bewegungen konnte CS4 rausrechnen, einige Fotos musste ich verwerfen.
Dein Foto wäre sehr gut zum stacken!


----------



## Digicat (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Conny

Hast CombinoZP schon mal ausprobiert ... ist wie Photomatix bei HDR ...

Machts von selbst ....

Willst mein Foto als Original


----------



## Doris (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hi Conny

Bei meiner Kamera kann ich den Blitz nicht reduziert einstellen. Entweder es blitzt oder es blitzt nicht. Ich kann nur einen forcierten Blitz mitbenutzen. Aber das ist auch nicht das wahre. Daher heute nochmals getestet.(wieder ohne Blitz)

  
Dieses Bild ist leider etwas verschwommen, 
gefällt mir aber trotzdem ganz gut

 

 

Bei diesem Bild sind mir aber die Samen etwas zu dunkel ,
 dafür sieht man aber die "Püschelchen" ganz gut

​


----------



## Conny (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Doris,

:knuddel da Du nicht vom Fotografieren leben musst, ist diese Aussage:



> gefällt mir aber trotzdem ganz gut



die Wichtigste! Dir muss es gefallen! Ich habe auch ganz viele Bilder, die nur mir gefallen


----------



## Annett (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo.

Was gefällt mir an meinem Bild nicht? 

Die Schärfe, denke ich mal - Hintergrund verschwinden lassen und gleichzeitig eine große Tiefenschärfe (nennt man das so?) passt eben nicht. Vor allem, wenn der Hintergrund nur ca. 1m entfernt ist. 

Was meintest Du denn mit 





> Freistellen geht nur mit Tricks wie ein Stack mit Offenblende.


, Conny? 
Und ja, das Bild ist beschnitten und ohne Stativ aufgenommen.


----------



## Conny (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

ich werde mal versuchen Stacking mit wenigen Worten zu erklären.
Die Schärfentiefe (ST) ist u.A. von der Blende abhängig. Kleiner Blendenwert = große Öffnung = viel Licht. Wenn diese ST bei einem Makro bei Blende 2.8 vll 2 mm beträgt, hat man 2 mm scharf und davor und dahin immer unschärfer. Dein Objekt, liebe Annett ist nun geschätzt 20 mm tief, also müsstest Du max. abblenden bis sagen wir mal 32 und dann ist aber auch der HG wieder scharf (und es treten noch andere Probleme auf wie Beugungsunschärfe, zu lange Belichtungszeiten). Oder Du machst viele Einzelbilder mit Offenblende und legst den Focus manuell immer weiter zurück. Diese vielen Fotos legst Du übereinander und nimmst immer nur die scharfen Bereiche. Stacking kommt von stapeln. Mit CS4 kann man Fotos automatisch stacken und überblenden, wenn sie entspechend aufgenommen wurden.
Die Perfektionisten verschieben die Kamera auf einem Makroschlitten millimeterweise und setzen die Fotos mit einem speziellen Programm zusammen.
 war das jetzt so verständlich ???


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Guten Morgen Conny,

schön das dir mein Bild gefällt 



Conny schrieb:


> wenn Du schon im LV bist, warum stellt Du dann den Focus nicht manuel ein? Dann kannst Du ihn mit 10 fach Vergrößerung genau da hin legen, wo Du ihn haben möchtest. Hast Du Spiegelvorauslösung eingestellt? Das hilf gerade bei Wakulativen.




Ich habe noch nie mit Spiegelvorausläösung gearbeitet  - Danke für den Tipp, ich werd mich mal belesen 


Aber für ne Nahlinse die man mal eben überall schnell mitnehmen kann, finde ich den vergrößerten Auschschnitt ganz gut. Mit nem L Tele wird die Qualität sicher noch besser. Mal sehen wie es in der freien Natur klappt.

hier mal ein Vergleichstest *Nahlinse oder Markroobektiv ?*

@ Doris, du könntest auch ein Tempotaschentuchhütchen basteln und auf deinen Blitz setzten - das reduziert etwas und macht das Licht weicher.


----------



## Conny (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

hier noch ein Foto-Drama aus dem letzten Jahr. Für mich eine Leistung eine Spinne soooooooooooooooooooo nah. Aber was für eine ist es denn?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

oh je ... am Bestimmen von __ Spinnen kann man sich die Zähne ausbeissen ... wir waren jedenfalls recht erstaunt, wie viele Arten es gibt, allein hier bei uns. Da braucht es meist auch Expertenwissen um die Arten wirklich sicher zu bestimmen.

Es gibt *dieses Forum* ... falls Du magst, stelle doch Dein tolles Drama-Makro mal dort ein, vielleicht ist Jemand dabei, der sagen kann, welches Tierchen Dir da vor die Linse gekrochen ist


----------



## Digicat (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Conny

Diesen Mord hast "schön" festgehalten ....

Zur Spinne .... sieht aus wie ein Weberknecht .... aber der Körper will net recht dazu passen ... Hmmm .. weiß net


----------



## maritim (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

werfe auch mal ein bild in die runde


----------



## Conny (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

gefangen!!!
 verrätst Du mir auch, wer oder was das ist  
Ich rate mal eine Raupe?
Schönes Makro! Sieht sehr interessant aus mit den vielen Haaren.


----------



## Christine (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hi,

Peters Raupe könnte ein Mondvogel (Phalera bucephala) sein. _Edit: Grad gesehen, das Peter im Bilderrätsel da selbst schon drauf gekommen ist._

Und bei Conny Spinne behaupte ich mal eine Kugelspinne - und zwar eine Enoplognatha ovata oder lineata.


----------



## Digicat (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Danke Elschen

Ich denke du hast in beiden Fällen den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen :gratuliere


----------



## Conny (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

:knuddel Elschen


----------



## maritim (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*



Conny schrieb:


> Schönes Makro! Sieht sehr interessant aus mit den vielen Haaren.



danke für die blumen.
waren meine erste gehversuche in sachen makro.
leider sind meine makro-aufnahmen mangels ausrüstung nicht so perfekt, da ich kein passendes objektiv habe.
ich versuche  das beste aus meinen canon (28-135 is ) herrauszuholen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

mir gefällt es ebenfalls sehr gut Peter  . Hast Du eine Ausschnittvergrößerung gemacht ?


----------



## maritim (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

hallo ralf,
habe das bild nur verkleiner und geringfügig an den ränder beschnitten.
warum fragst du?


----------



## maritim (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

werfe noch ein bild in die runde


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

na es ist schon erstaunlich nah für eine Nutzung ohne Nahlinse


----------



## maritim (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

ich gehe einfach etwas weiter vom objekt weg und dann nutze ich den zoom.... so komme ich auch näher dran.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

da muss der *kleine* aber schon  ganz schööön groß gewesen sein *lach*


----------



## maritim (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

pfui!


----------



## paper (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Eine Frage an die Profis, geht  das als Makro durch?

Das Eiszapferl über der 9 ist es!


----------



## Aristocat (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Ihr könnt alle sooooooooooo schöne Fotos machen! Ich komme mir ganz dumm vor!


----------



## maritim (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

@ Melitta

ich würde sagen, das es ein makro ist. ich finde den verlauf von der schärfe sehr schön!

habe mich auch schon öfter an eiszapfen versucht, leider mit keinem großen erfolg.


----------



## maritim (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

@ andrea

habe noch ein bild von einem fotowettbewerb.
im hundeforum waren schöne augen das thema......da habe ich ca. 60 anläufe gebraucht, bis das bild so war wie ich es wollte

das man mich im auge sieht war gewollt.


----------



## maritim (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*



Aristocat schrieb:


> Ihr könnt alle sooooooooooo schöne Fotos machen! Ich komme mir ganz dumm vor!



mein motto ist, das ein schlechter jäger mit schrot schießt.
ich bin ein sehr schlechter bilderjäger und das schrot ist meine speicherkarte.
viel probieren und viele bilder machen....paar brauchbare sind immer dabei (leider sehr wenige).


----------



## Joachim (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Moin,

@Peter
Sach mal - vermutlichg ne blöde Frage - aber wären die Spiegelungen im Auge deines schicken eventuell durch nen Polfilter vermeidbar? Hat sowas mal wer getestet? 
Dennoch nen schönes Bild!


----------



## maritim (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

hallo joachim,

könnte mir vorstellen, das es mit einem polfilter gehen könnte.
was bei spieglungen im wasser geht, müsste auch bei einem auge funktionieren.

allerdings muss man beim wasser auch mit polfilter einen gewissen winkel beachten, damit es zur keiner spieglung kommt.

bei mir war die spieglung ja gewünscht......habe auch viele bilder wo ich keine spieglung im auge hatte


----------



## paper (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Danke Peter!


Das Augefoto sieht toll aus!


----------



## Conny (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

das geht ja munter weiter hier 
@Peter wenn man einen Hund hat, hat man ja die Motive massenweise frei Haus! Ein schönes Auge hat er!
@Melitta Dein Eiszapferl ist Dir schön gelungen! Eis ist nicht so trivial. Mein Ausschuss verringert sich so langsam auf < 10%. Am Anfang und je nach Motiv kann es auch schon >90% sein :evil
@Joachim ich kann mich noch immer nicht entscheiden für welches Objektiv ich einen Polfilter kaufe oder gleich Anpassungsringe dazu  , aber von der Theorie meine ich, dass bei einer runden Oberfläche nicht mit Verringerung der Spiegelungen zu rechnen ist.

Die Definition für Makrofotografie ist bei großzügiger Auslegung ein Abbildungsmaßstab von kleiner 1:10 bis 10:1. Aber hier brauchen wir das wohl nciht ganz so genau zu nehmen  
Es ist sowieso Ansichtssache. Ich habe Fotos, die in jedem "Fachforum" durchfallen würden, die mir aber eine Geschichte erzählen. Dem Fotografen müssen sie gefallen! Und auch hier gilt: Übung macht den Meister!


----------



## paper (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Danke Conny!


----------



## maritim (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

ps. 
habe festgestell, das man mit der belichtung etwas runtergehen muss und dann verschwinden die spieglungen (glasscheibe, wasser) auch.
später hellt man das bild dann etwas mit der bildbearbeitung auf.


----------



## Digicat (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Makrofreunde

Habe da auch noch was auf meiner Festplatte gefunden ....

   

Bin mir jetzt aber net sicher, ob ichs net schon gezeigt habe 

Und wie immer Klasse Bilder zeigt Ihr hier


----------



## Prisca (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

Ich habe auch eine Spinne, Makros kann ich mit meinem Objektiv gar nicht machen und das Bild habe auch ohne Stativ gemacht. Was haltet ihr davon?.


----------



## Conny (15. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

 Robert, das kommt darauf an, was Du damit machen möchtest. In einem Makro-Forum hättest Du damit nicht viel Erfolg! Ich finde es gelungen! Du hast aus Deiner Austattung das Maximale herausgeholt!

@Helmut Du hast auch noch Makro-Schätzchen auf der Platte .
Die erste sieht sehr schön schwebend aus. Und die zweite hat sich heimtückisch in einer Blüte versteckt! Schöne Fotos!


----------



## anlu (15. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo!

Sind meine Fotos auch Makro-s?


----------



## axel (15. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo liebe Conny

Geht das hier noch als Makro durch ?

 

Hatte ich auch noch vom letzten Jahr auf der Festplatte .
Schöne Makros habt Ihr . 
 Von Helmut würd ich auch noch mehr Macros sehen .
Die Spinne von Robert ist auch prima getroffen !

lg
axel


----------



## Christine (15. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hi,

so kleine pelzige Naschkatzen auf __ Margeriten sind ja sehr beliebt - ich hab auch eine:


----------



## Conny (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

also: wenn wir sagen, dass Makro 1:1 sein soll, dann bedeutet das, dass 1 cm in der Natur 1 cm auf dem Sensor sind. Nehmen wir 1:2 noch dazu, also das Objekt der Begierde wird halb so gross abgebildet, muss eine 5 cm große Libelle mind. 2,5 cm auf dem Bild sein, dann ja dann würden einige Bilder rausfallen 

@Christine  ein großes scharfes und schönes Foto von Dir   
@axel diesen Sommer habe ich auch Hummeln abgelichtet ohne Ende. Ich finde sie immer wieder toll. Gelb ist eine schwierige Farbe für den Sensor. Man muss bei der Auhnahme fast 1 Blende dazu rechnen oder am Pc etwas aufhellen. Aber auch ein schönes Foto mit Winzkäferchen dabei.
@Julia nach der Definition würden einige Deiner Fotos nicht als Makros durchgehen  . Am besten gefällt mir Dein __ Lavendel-Bild  Ein Stängelchen scharf und der Rest verschwindet in der Unschärfe. Wunderschöne Farben! Das könnte ich mir auch gut in groß vorstellen.

 wir könnten ja auch wieder einen allgemeinen Fred eröffnen, dann müsst Ihr nicht immer fragen, ob Makro oder nicht


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus

Bei dem heutigen, sehr sonnigen Wetter 
 
konnte ich mich nicht zurück halten ... 

__ Igelkolben
 

__ Eisenhut  oder __ Rittersporn 
 
Würde wohl nicht als Makro durchgehen ... 560mm Brennweite

und noch was aus der Konserve
   

@ Conny: Super erklärt


----------



## maritim (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

@ julia

du hast echt ein gutes auge für motive!
diese gabe habe nicht jeder.
in meinen augen gehen 3 deiner bilder in richtung makro

die zwei bilder sind für die fachleute auch kein makro, aber in meinen augen sind sind sie ein makro.


----------



## maritim (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

zwei habe ich noch....hoffe es sind makrobilder


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Peter

Also Makro`s sind die letzten beiden auf alle Fälle .... 

Und du hast recht ... Julia hat Potential ....

aber du auch .... 
Möchte net wissen wie die mit der entsprechenden Ausrüstung aussehen würden ...

Apropo Ausrüstung ... habe letztens Bilder, mit einem Canon MP-E 65 Lupenobjektiv gesehen ... WoW .... das waren Makro`s .... Ich hoffe Ihr habt Euch im Makroforum schon registriert ....sonst seht Ihr die Bilder vielleicht nicht


----------



## Conny (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

@Helmut das Foto kann man auch ohne Anmeldung sehen.  was glaubst Du, was da noch alles auf meiner Wunschliste steht
@Peter sehe ich auch so, dass die letzten 2 Makros sind  
Es gibt jetzt auch ein eigenes Thema für Blüten und Blumen aller Art


----------



## anlu (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Danke, an Alle fürs Lob. Ich fotografiere immer alles, und wie es mir eben gefällt. Wir brauchen bald eine zweite Externe Festplatte für die vielen Fotos, die ich mache. Ich kann nich fotografieren, ich drücke nur die Auslöser, und manche Fotos werden schön und manche nicht. Ich sollte anfangen "ausmisten", aber bei der Menge macht kein Spaß mehr! Hab hunderte von Blumenfotos, Fische, Wasser usw. aber das alles durchzuschauen 


das mit __ Lavendel war auch nur zufall


----------



## paper (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Tolle Makrofotos von euch!

Helmut, dein Raupenfoto genial,  sieht aus wie eine weiche Bürste


----------



## maritim (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*


----------



## Conny (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Julia,

mit den Fotos ist es wie immer im Leben. Ab einem gewissen Punkt hat man keine Lust mehr. Da hilft nur für das neue Jahr der Vorsatz es gleich besser zu machen. Ich habe auch hier das 3-Schubladen-System: 1. will ich behalten und ist sehr gut, 2. kann weg, 3. weiß noch nicht


----------



## maritim (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

nun möchte ich mal angeben.


----------



## Conny (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Peter,

und das mit Recht  

  sprachlos


----------



## maritim (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

@ conny

das hätte jeder gekonnt....tolle beleuchtung, die fliege war auf einem spieß und die glasscheibe war offen.
so konnte man in ruhe mit stativ arbeiten.......

habe schon mit meinem fotofreund gesprochen, das wir mal ein wochenende totschlagen und dort insekten ablichten....... dann geben wir mal so richtig an, aber wir sagen nicht, das sie tot waren.


----------



## Christine (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Und wo ist das Makro von dem Wochenende?

Aber - Respekt - tolles Foto. Auch wenn ich ehrlich gesagt, (fast) keiner Fliege was zuleide tun würde - zumindest nicht für ein Foto...


----------



## maritim (21. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

@ christine

du hast was falsch verstanden.
wir spiesen keine insekten auf( die sind schon auf einem spieß)
wir möchten da nochmal vorbeifahren um andere insekten abzulichten.


----------



## Conny (22. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

dann will ich wieder mal ein lebendes Objekt zeigen  



 

Diese Raupe mag unsere __ Bachminze. Darf sie!


----------



## Christine (22. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Uih Conny,

 ist das eine Blattlaus oben  drauf?


----------



## Conny (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Else,

 das ist eine Blattlaus. Die halten relativ still beim foten. Auf Rosenknospen kommen die echt gut, so in Reih und Glied  


 



Die kommen in Frage bei dem woher und wohin der Raupe


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

immer diese *** Bilder


----------



## Conny (25. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*



 

ohne Worte


----------



## koihobby (25. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

hier mal ein Bild von einem Karashigoi. Makro oder nicht???


----------



## maritim (25. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

leider war die raupe hinter glas


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (25. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

schon wieder so einiges Jugendgefährdenes ...

     

     

und um dem ganzen wenigstens noch etwas seriösen Anstrich zu verleihen:

Bild 1: Rotgelber Weichkaefer (Rhagonycha fulva)
Bild 2: Siebenpunkt Marienkäfer (Cocconella septempunctata)
Bild 3: Weissling (welcher auch immer )
Bild 4: Hauhechelbläuling (Polyommatus icarus)


----------



## Conny (25. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

 wenn das so weiter geht, müssen wir über diesen Threat >18 schreiben

 Fotos Ihr alle


----------



## ron (26. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Schöne Bilder!

LG

Ron


----------



## paper (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

3 Eisige Makros


----------



## Conny (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

in 3 Monaten werden sie wieder blühen  

die __ Schwertlilien  den geanueren Namen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Und ein paar Wind - Macros hab ich dann heute auch noch schnell gemacht.

ein Überbleibsel 

 

und jemand der schon richtig loslegt :smoki

 

Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch und wünsche noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Conny (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

hier mal wieder etwas Farbe!


----------



## Joachim (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hi Conny,

na das ist aber mal ne Farbe - hast du da was dran nachbearbeitet?


----------



## Conny (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Joachim,

wie jetzt  nachbearbeiten muss man doch jedes Foto und bei uns haben die Kornblumen immer so eine satte Farbe 

Hier eine kleine Fingerübung mit künstlichem Deckenlicht. Es gab am Mittwoch "Karnevalstulpen". Einen ganzen Arm (> 50) voll für 5€.


----------



## Conny (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

ich habe heute eine neue Kamelie gekauft. Und vor dem Einpflanzen ins Fotostudio gebeten


----------



## Conny (10. März 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Und weil wir so viele Sonne hatten: Krokusse im Gegenlicht


----------



## Doris (11. März 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Moin

Da der Winter noch mal zurückgekommen ist habe ich einen Versuch unternommen, dieses im Foto festzuhalten

 
​


----------



## kerstin42 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

ich hoffe euch gefällt meine kleine süsse, sie ist ca. 3-5 mm groß/klein
lg kerstin


----------



## Joachim (11. März 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

 Pfui Teufel - meine Nackenhaare sehen grad auch so aus wie die von der .. der... also dem Viech da oben. Schüttel... brrrr *schnellwechhier* 

Edit: abgesehen vom Motiv  , ein schönes Makro.


----------



## Christine (11. März 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

 verstehe ich gar nicht, Joachim, die sieht doch toll aus.


----------



## Conny (12. März 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

@Kerstin das ist ein sehr schönes Makro, gute Schärfe und ABM. Die Betonung des Netzes durch die Flairs gefällt mir ganz besonders. Bevor ich in die Makrofotografie eingestiegen bin, mochte ich keine __ Spinnen. Sie sind keine leichten Motive, obwohl sie ruhig sitzen bleiben.
@Doris die Eiszapfen mit ihren Spiegelungen sind sehr gut gelungen. Ein schönes Wintermakro. Da hat es euch nochmal richtig erwischt
@Conny schöne Fotos :__ nase


----------



## axel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Kerstin 

Schönes Foto 
Aber unter meine Bettdecke muß die nun nicht grad krabbeln .
Ist die Spinne giftig ?

lg
axel


----------



## kerstin42 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

hallo Joachim,
ja man kann es kaum glauben was bei uns in den Gärten so alles rumkreucht. Es war reiner Zufall das mir diese Minispinne auffiel, was wohl hauptsächlich auf die auffällige  Farbe zurückzuführen ist.
Ich hab übrigens noch ein paar "nette" __ Spinnen fotografiert. Viel Spaß beim Gruseln, lg kerstin


----------



## kerstin42 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Ich habe hier noch eine schöne Aufnahme von einer Rotbauchunke. Ich hoffe sie gefällt euch. 
Aber wer könnte diesem Blick schon wiederstehen??
lg kerstin


----------



## kerstin42 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Foris,
dies nun der wiederholte Versuch mein Bild einer Rotbauchunke einzustellen. Mal sehen ob es diesmal klappt.
lg kerstin


----------



## Digicat (13. März 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Kerstin

Ich kann leider keine Rotbauchunke erkennen .... steckt die unter dem weißen nichts ... Spaß beiseite ....

Hast das Bild vergessen hochzuladen ... ist da was fehlgeschlagen ... vielleicht auch im vorletzten Post


----------



## kerstin42 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

also jetzt siehst du mich echt perplex vor dem Bidlschirm. ICH kann das Bild beim zweiten Versuche sehen. Wieso ihr denn dann nicht?
Ratlosig den Kopf schüttel


----------



## Christine (13. März 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Kerstin,

Nein, nein - beim zweiten Versuch hat es mit dem Bild geklappt - Helmut war bestimmt zu schnell mit dem Schreiben und meinte den ersten Beitrag.

Und ja - sie hat wunderschöne Augen...


----------



## Digicat (13. März 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Kerstin

War wie Elschen geschrieben hat .... das Bild kann ich sehen ... jetzt ... wunderschön abgelichtet ...


----------



## ron (29. März 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo zusammen,

demnächst bekomme ich meinen Step Down Ring, damit ich das 17 - 40 in Retrostellung an die Kamera montieren kann. Auf der EOS 5 benutzte ich immer das Sigma 21mm, aber die Übertragung, funktioniert nicht mit der D 40. :evil

Aber ich hatte Lust schon mal zu üben , aber ohne abblenden zu können ist es mit der Tiefenschärfe so eine Sache... Eine absolute Geduldsprobe. Ohne eine Einstellschiene, womit man die Kamera milimeterweise hin und her fahren kann, geht da gar nichts. Auf Abstand sieht es so aus, als würde sie ganz still sitzen, aber Pustekuchen. Ständig am mümmeln oder vielleicht auch am Zähne putzen, aber auf alle Fälle ständig am machen und tun. Und bei einer Sekunde Belichtungszeit, gibt es natürlich auch dementsprechende Bewegungsunschärfe. Aber gerade so wenig, dass ich mir doch traue das Bild hier ein zu stellen.

 

 

Die Bilder sind nicht beschnitten und deswegen ist es verständlich, dass die Spinne nicht wirklich beängstigend war. 

Weiss jemand übrigens wie dieses 4 äugige - 8 beinige Tierchen genannt wird?



LG

Ron


----------



## paper (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Der zinnoberrote Becherling!


----------



## Conny (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

bei uns im Rasen gibt es auch schöne Makroobjekte. Einfach so!


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Ein __ Gänseblümchen ... du bist wirklich ein "sonnenverwöhntes Kind" ...

Was du aus der Cam zauberst .... gewaltig .... 

Mir ist es zu kalt .... Brrr ....


----------



## paper (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Conny, tolles Macro, so schön kann ein __ Gänseblümchen sein!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Bezauberndes Foto Conny


----------



## Conny (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

  
Ich freue mich so richtig auf die neue Makrosaison. Die Fotografie hat zwar noch viele weitere Gebiete, aber dieses wird mir immer mehr zum Lieblingsbereich. Wahrscheinlich weil es mit meinen anderen Hobbys Garten, Gartenteich und Karnivoren am besten paßt.
Noch eins von vorgestern:


----------



## Eugen (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hi Conny

Ein schönes Blümchen ist das 
Wie ist denn sein Name


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

[OT]Eugen, Du bist pöse [/OT]


----------



## Conny (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

 es gibt 60 Muscari-Arten, wie soll ich das denn wissen 

und dann hätten wir noch das Zeug





Das ist wohl Zinnkraut


----------



## hantaner (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

da schon länger keine Fotos hier gezeigt wurden, beleb ich den Thread wieder. 

MfG

Hantaner


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Hantaner

Schöne Bilder von den Marienkäferlarven 

Welche Cam
Welches Objektiv
mit Stativ aufgenommen


----------



## hantaner (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Danke, war gar nicht so einfach, das Tierchen richtig abzulichten. Es ist die Stengel/Blätter rauf- und runtergerannt und wollt einfach nicht stillhalten.:evil Gab ne Menge Ausschuß.  Die Aufnahmen enstanden mit einer e-510 und dem "Zickma" 105mm. Ein Stativ kam auch zum Einsatz.

MfG

Hantaner


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Hantaner

Danke für die Info 

Ja, das kenn ich ... die Viecherln sind ganz schön zickig beim shooting


----------



## hantaner (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Zum Glück wollt es keine Gage.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

,

es sind ja wieder tolle Fotos zu sehen 

Da ich fürs Entenknipsen ja noch mein Tele drauf hatte, hab ich mal eben die Nahlinse aufgeschraubt und das Auge von Natalie aufgenommen sowie den 1c. Alles Freihand dank funktionierendem IS im AV Modus und AF on.


----------



## hantaner (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Schöne Bilder, vor allem das Bild mit Auge hat was. Es gefällt mir sehr.
 Ich habe meinen freien Tag heute auch noch mal genutzt und eine Drosera abgelichtet, die gerade aus ihrem Winterschlaf erwacht. Das größte Blatt hat einen Durchmesser von 5mm. Ich hoffe, sie wächst dieses Jahr kräftig und sorgt im nächsten Jahr für "Nachkommen".


----------



## Conny (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

der __ Fieberklee blüht  Die erste Blüte bei uns. 





Frei Hand und frei schwebend über dem Teich mit dem 60/Makro


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Wow ... Conny

So detailiert habe ich diese Blüte noch nicht gesehen .... 

Leider hat unsere am Ex-Teich nicht geblüht und die, die ich jetzt im Mini habe, blüht auch "noch" net .....

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wie sie blüht ,,,,


----------



## cop aka wusau (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

 
 
 
 
 
 

Einige Makros, ob sie so interessant sind, könnt ihr entscheiden


----------



## Conny (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

darf ich vorstellen: Unsere 1. Frühe Adonisjungfer mit Heiligenschein


----------



## Joachim (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Moin,

cool... aber was ist das helle nun wirklich?


----------



## Conny (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Joachim,

letztendlich ist es nur ein Lens Flare, also eine unscharfe Spiegelung aus dem Wasser im HG. Wenn ich mit Offenblende aufgenommen hätte, wäre es bei dem 150 Makro kreisrund. Bei Blende 4.5 sind die Lamellen im Objektiv schon etwas geschlossen und leicht zu sehen. Das Bokeh ist gerade bei den Makro-Objektiven ein wichtiges Qualitätsmerkmal.


----------



## paper (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Punktierte Zartschrecke, Junges.

Ist alles ein bisserl viel Grün!


----------



## gabi (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

dazu hab ich gerade dieses Foto vom 9. Mai 2010 gefunden.
__ Frühe Adonislibelle.

LG
Gabi


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Gabi,

tolles Foto flüstern würdest Du es für das Lexikon spenden?)


----------



## gabi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Christine,

natürlich könnt ihr das Bild für das Lexikon haben.

LG
Gabi


----------



## Conny (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

ich musste mal wieder etwas anderes machen als Menschen :evil Insekten sind viel einfacher 



 

Die finde ich wirklich witzig. Zwar keine Anhnung mal wieder wie sie heißt, aber sie hat nette Füße und putzt sich so schön!


----------



## paper (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Tolles Foto, Conny!

Hab auch eine Unbekannte, leider kann sie mit der Qualität von deiner nicht mit halten.


----------



## gabi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*



Conny schrieb:


> ... Zwar keine Anhnung mal wieder wie sie heißt, aber sie hat nette Füße und putzt sich so schön!




Hallo Conny,

dafür hab ich das Thema jetzt abonniert.
Das könnte eine Fleischfliege (Sarcophaga) sein. Bin mit der Bestimmung aber noch nicht vertraut.

Zur Fliege von Melitta kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Alter Sack (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Nachdem er sich wochenlang im Pflanzkübel versteckt hat und die Bergmolche ihm auf dem
Kopf rumgetrampelt sind, habe ich ihn nun mal erwischt:

 


Die beiden Kollegen konnte ich auch noch beobachten:

 


Erst beim 2. Hinsehen habe ich dann festgestellt, dass auch hier ein Liebesspiel im Gange ist:

 


Da alles freihändig mit einer SX1IS gemacht wurde, kann die Schärfe vielleicht nicht ganz
passen, aber ich finde es immer  wieder schön, was sich so alles in dem kleinen Teich rumtreibt 

LG Uwe


----------



## paper (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Fluni81 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

..ich hab auch eins!!


----------



## wmt (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Der Neuzugang im Beet: Weiße __ Akelei


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Ich hatte auch mal etwas Zeit.

  vom  


  hier knabberte jemand - >  

  ich bin kein Hintergrundblütenabschnibbler 

und was vom Teich  

   

Alle Fotos unterliegen dem Urheberrecht.

- RJ – 2010 ©


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Mag auch mitmachen


----------



## Fluni81 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

..ich hab noch nie mit bloßem Auge gesehn, das sie Flügel haben


----------



## eule (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

bin foto neuling, aber ich habs mal versucht


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hab auch mal wieder eins...


----------



## Fluni81 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

...hab eben auf unsrer Treppe jeeede Menge Schneckschnecks entdeckt



Babyschnecke
 



Mamaschnecke schleppt Baby durch die Gegend


----------



## wmt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Türkenmohn im Vordergarten :
Vom Aufgehen bis zum Bienenbesuch


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Wunderschöne Bilder! Da könnt ich ja grad wieder zu Pinsel, Leinwand und Ölfarbe greifen!
Aber   - der Garten und der Teichbau haben jetzt doch Vorrang.


----------



## paper (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Pfingstrose mit __ Rosenkäfer
__ Mohn mit wettfuttern


----------



## Conny (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

da muss ich mich aber anstrengen, um mithalten zu können 
Hier habe ich einen kleinen __ Käfer < 1cm auf einer  roten Blüte. Beides kenne ich nicht mit Namen. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Conny,

das ist ein grüner Scheinbockkäfer - von der Blüte müsstest Du noch mal ein übersichtlicheres Foto einstellen.


----------



## Conny (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Christine,

 du bist ein wandelndes Lexikon 


 
Hier die Blüte im Ganzen. Es sind viele einzelne Blütchen, die dann einen richgtigen Ball ergeben.


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hi Conny,

da fällt mir so spontan nur die __ Brennende Liebe (Lychnis chalcedonica) ein


----------



## Conny (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

:knuddel sie ist es


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Ach Conny,

Margerite - der __ Käfer? Hmm ich kann mich nicht entscheiden - irgendwas zwischen bleichem Blütenbock und schwarzschwänzigem Schmalbock.


----------



## Fluni81 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

..Schneckis bei uns im Garten


----------



## Eugen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

@  Blumenelse

ich wäre dafür,daß du deinen Nick in "Käferelse" umänderst.    und


----------



## maritim (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

jedes jahr versuche ich aufs neue, ein schönes makro von den käfern zu machen.
warum scheitern meine versuch immer bei dieser käferart?:evil
andere makros bekomme ich auch wunderbar hin.:evil


----------



## Fluni81 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

..meine zweite Blüte ist auf
 




..mein kleiner Fisch-Alien


----------



## Scheiteldelle (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hi,
dann möchte ich auch mal etwas zu den Makros beisteuern.
Habe die Kamera neu und noch nicht viel Erfahrung, deshalb bitte etwas Nachsicht.
Bis auf das zweite Bild, sind alle direkt aus der Kamera. das zweite Bild wurde zwischengespeichert.

 

 

 

 

 

LG Maik


----------



## Fluni81 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Huhu!

..ich liebe Blätter mit Wasserperlen

gruss antje


----------



## Bordersuse (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Die erste Libelle ist heute geschlüpft. Nicht Macro aber hier kann man sehen was ein Handy im unteren Preissegment kann:


----------



## Fluni81 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

..mir ist heute noch eins geglückt


----------



## vomfeinsten (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Unser "Filterfrosch" - oder Kröte  


Leider nur mit Makrozoom- ist recht scheu...


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Robsn

Sehr schönes Makro 
Bildausschnitt oder wie bist du dem so Nahe auf die Pelle gerückt 

Ist ein Frosch .... Tippe auf Grund der Farbe und der "Rückrippe" auf einen __ Grasfrosch ... nein, ich bin mir sogar sehr sicher


----------



## Conny (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

ich habe heute dem Wind doch einige Makros abgetrotzt :evil
Wenn ich richtig bestimmt habe, ist es eine männliche Kleine __ Pechlibelle. Das Weibchen habe ich auch schon


----------



## vomfeinsten (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Merce Helmut

Entfernung halber Meter mit Makrozoom mit meiner fz28. Bin noch absoluter Fotolaie. Muss mich da erst noch ein bisschen einlesen... Das Forum bietet ja die Möglichkeit seine Bilder bewerten zu lassen. 


Perfektion, die Utopie der Menschheit.

gruß robsn


----------



## Conny (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

dies ist eher ein Schmunzelbild 
Morgens früh um 6 Uhr habe ich diese große __ Pechlibelle unbeabsichtigt aus dem Schlaf gerissen. Sie ist ganz schön erschrocken 


 
Es war noch nicht sehr hell und schon windig. :evil


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*



Conny, das Bild ist einmalig


----------



## Conny (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*



Es gibt noch eins. Etwas mehr bearbeitet und schärfer (F 5.6, ISO 400, 1/13), aber nicht so genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt finde ich


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Stimmt - zwar schärfer - aber das empörte Armwedeln auf dem ersten Foto ist unschlagbar


----------



## wp-3d (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,
heute diesen merkwürdigen Pinselträger abgelichtet.

       





.


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Werner,

Dein Punker ist eine Schlehenspinner-Raupe! Hubsches Kerlchen - passt zu Deinen Fischen - zumindest von der Farbenpracht  

Der Schmetterling ist später weniger spektakulär.


----------



## wp-3d (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hi Christine,

danke, der Flattermann ist wirklich nichts tolles.


----------



## Inken (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Conny, du hast meinen Tag gerettet, deine Libelle ist der absolute Hammer!  So dusselig kann ja noch nicht einmal ich gucken.. D

Aber auch deine Raube, Werner, hat schon etwas von einem intergalaktischen Staubwedel.. 

Super Bilder!!!


----------



## wp-3d (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*



Inken schrieb:


> hat schon etwas von einem intergalaktischen Staubwedel




geniale Beschreibung 



.


----------



## gabi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal einen Blick beisteuern.

Originalkomentar: "Hoffentlich komm ich nicht zu spät."


PS. Passfoto meiner Schwammspinnerraupe


----------



## Joachim (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Moin Gabi,

ich schwanke noch zwischen "wow, schönes Tier" und "igitt"  Aber hast Struppi ja wirklich schön getroffen!


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Gabi,

tolles Foto - hätteste nicht "Raupe" dazu geschrieben, hätte ich es fast in Echis Kakteen-Thread verschoben


----------



## Conny (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo 

@Gabi kann man bei dem vorne und hinten unterscheiden 
Witziges Kerlchen 

@ Werner deiner sieht auch erstaunlich aus


----------



## Scheiteldelle (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

hier wal wieder 2 Bilder von mir.
Das erste Bild ist entstanden, weil mir die Fische gepetzt haben, dass gerade eine Spinne da war und Futter geklaut hat
 

und beim zweiten Bild finde ich kleinen Haare bei der Lavendelblüte so geil
 

LG Maik


----------



## grossi (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,
hatte gestern auch das Glück, diesen kleine Kerl aus dem Teich zu helfen.
Dafür hat er auch schön "sitz" gemacht 

  

Gruß aus Bad Bentheim 
Ralf & Annette


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Ralf & Annette

Danke das du den Marienkäfer gerettet hast.

Ich bekam diese "Siebenpunkt Marienkäfer" am 24.05.2009 vor die Linse


----------



## grossi (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Helmut,
und sowas im "Nachmittagsprogramm" ?
dachte das darf erst nach 23 Uhr gesendet werden....


Echt toll gelungenes Foto....

Gruß aus Bad Bentheim
Ralf & Annette


----------



## grossi (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hab da grad nochmal Glück gehabt...
Wer oder Was ist das ?
  

Gruß aus Bad Bentheim
Ralf & Annette


----------



## Conny (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

diese Winzlinge sind sehr schwer zu fotografiern. Irgendeine Rüsselkäfer-Art.


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Bei mir ist auch ein Marienkäfer baden gegangen - nach seiner Rettung mußte er sich ausgiebig "lüften"


----------



## Conny (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Suni,

das sind einfach die schönsten Fotos: Ganz spontan  unter den Rock schauen


----------



## KingLui (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

So hab dann auch mal mein erstes Makro


----------



## Conny (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

hier eine weibliche Skorbionsfliege. Ich habe sie aus dem Teich gerettet. Die Geier (__ Wasserläufer) waren schon hinter ihr her.



 

Sie ist noch eine ganze Weile sitzen geblieben und ich habe ausgiebig von allen Seiten, woweit es physikalisch ging gefotet.


----------



## ron (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Ein tolles Bild Conny,

total schön, die geschwungene Linie und den blau-gelb Kontrast. Sehr gelungenes Bild.



Ron


----------



## Corgula (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Was meint ihr, ist das was für die Makros?

Die kleine Lady war so nett, zwischendurch einmal mit dem Gebrummsel aufzuhören, so konnte man das hübsche Muster ihrer Flügel einen Moment sehen.
Die Blüte, die sie da besucht hat, gehört einer "Apple Blossom", einer Ramblerrose, die gerade neben unserem Küchenfenster in Blüte steht.

Lieben Gruß, Corgula


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Corgula

Na aber doch 

Hast die Biene schön abgelichtet 

Allerdings hätte eine seitliche Position sie besser ins rechte Licht gerückt 

So Aug in Aug, sprich auf gleicher Höhe und nicht von oben herab.

Makrofotografie geht ganz schön an die Substanz ... die Verrenkungen sind manchmal nicht ohne .... fängt bei liegend an und hört bei der bequemer, stehender Haltung auf 

Und bitte die umgebende Bepflanzung berücksichtigen .... auch dort befindet sich Leben in Form von Insekten, von den niedergetretenen Pflanzen will ich da garnet sprechen ....

Also immer die direkte Umgebung abschätzen ... ob es das Foto Wert ist


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

hier sind ja mal wieder tolle Fotos gezeigt worden


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo in die Runde,
hier ein paar Bilder, ich weiß nicht ob die unter Makro laufen?
LG Markus


----------



## maritim (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

hoffe mein bild passt zum thema makro
das auto passt von der grundfläche, auf eine zigarettenschachtel.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

passt schon, nur hätte ich den HG einfarbig gewählt, die Gleise lenken etwas ab.


----------



## Dachfrosch (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hinein ins Vergnügen! Und zwar kopfüber


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

hallo,
hier mal ein paar Blumenfotos.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo liebe Leute,

heute hab ich mal ein Heupferd vor die Linse bekommen. Leider konnt ich nicht nah genug ran, sonst wär ich aus dem Fenster gefallen 
Aber ich hab dann geschummelt und es via Bildbearbeitungsprogramm "makroisiert"


----------



## paper (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Dany,

super Fotos


----------



## Dachfrosch (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Eine verspätete Erdbeere


----------



## Conny (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

z.Z. übe ich mich an fliegenden Objekten. Man glaubt gar nicht wie schnell eine so schwer beladene und bepackte Große Erdhummel noch ist :evil


----------



## danyvet (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

 super, Conny, so ein Motiv wollt ich auch vorgestern einfangen, aber die war wirklich immer zu schnell. Hast du toll erwischt!!


----------



## Regs (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,
schöne Makros zeigt Ihr hier. Ich war am Sonntag auf Schmetterlingsfang..       

VG Regine


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Jeep Conny, ich kanns nachvollziehen als ich am Rhodo mit meinem 70-300er und der Nahlinse Freihand versucht habe ... voll schwer den richtigen Moment abzupassen -> tolle Fotos, gefallen mir außerodentlich gut und die Schärfe + Tiefenschärfe sitzt perfekt für meinen Geschmack. 

mit deiner neuen Optik ? Stell doch bitte mal die exifs rein  + natürlich das mof nen bissl beschreiben - wars freihand oder mit stativ und schiene ?


----------



## Conny (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

@Ralf die Exifs hänge ich seit längerem aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht mehr dran. In den Fotoforen stellt man sie ein, hier glaube ich, dass es die wenigsten interessiert.

Ich mache so gut wie alle Makros mit Stativ und Kugelkopf. Ich kann das Sigma 150/2.8 erst weit jenseits von 1/1000 so ruhig halten, dass ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bin. Außerdem nutze ich oft LV, wenn ich mit manuellem Fokus arbeite und da geht es kaum anders.

Hier 2 Versionen eines Fotos:



 

 

Die eigentliche "Arbeit" fängt für mich dann am PC an. Entrauschen, schärfen, Bildgestaltung, Tonwertanpassung, verkleinern, nachschärfen, Schärfungskanten entfernen. Das wäre so mein grober Workflow


----------



## danyvet (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Eine Frage an die Makro-Auskenner:
Auf meinen Makros hab ich immer das Tiefenschärfeproblem, das heißt, es ist fast alles unscharf, nur ein kleiner Bereich ist scharf, je gewölbter das Motiv ist (und das sind Hummeln zb. ja). Obwohl ich immer die größte Blende (also f 2.8) nehme. Was kann ich dagegen tun?
Und ja, Conny, die Exifs interessieren schon  (eben z.b damit ich was draus lernen kann  )
Ich hab übrigens das Tamron 90/2.8 falls das von Bedeutung ist.
Ich weiß, das hier ist ein Teichforum und kein Makrotechnikforum, und wenn ihr nicht gerade über Exifs gesprochen hättet, hätt ich die Frage nie nie gestellt


----------



## Conny (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Dany,

wenn Du große Schärfentiefe haben möchtest, musst Deine Blende schließen. Es gibt für jedes Objektiv eine "förderliche Blende", bei dem es die schärfsten Bilder macht. Erfahrungsgemäß liegt diese bei 5 - 14. Also mache mal eine Blendenreihe von einem Objekt, das sich nicht bewegt. Aber auch dann kannst du eine Hummel nicht mit großem ABM ablichten. Die ST ist nur wenige Millimeter. Da braucht es dann die Technik eines Stacks, also viele Bilder in unterschiedlicher Schärfenebenen aneinandergereiht.


----------



## danyvet (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hmmm..... und ich dachte, ich hab das mit der Tiefenschärfe verstanden (oder Schärfentiefe? mir gefällt das Wort Tiefenschärfe besser, klingt logischer, hab aber jetzt schon viel öfter ST gelesen...  )... tja, so kann man sich irren. Ich dachte, große Blende, viel Licht, viele Ebenen scharf - kleine Blende, wenig Licht, nur eine kleine Ebene scharf...
Na, dann werd ich das gleich mal versuchen, danke für die Beratung


----------



## gabi (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*



danyvet schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Makro-Auskenner:
> Auf meinen Makros hab ich immer das Tiefenschärfeproblem, das heißt, es ist fast alles unscharf, nur ein kleiner Bereich ist scharf, je gewölbter das Motiv ist (und das sind Hummeln zb. ja). Obwohl ich immer die größte Blende (also f 2.8) nehme. Was kann ich dagegen tun?...



Hallo Dany,

dann probier es mal mit der kleinsten Blende, ohne Blitz. Durch eine lange Belichtungszeit (Stativ) wird ein immer größerer Tiefenbereich um den Fokus scharf. Ich hoff ich hab das als Laie richtig wiedergegeben.


----------



## Conny (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Dany,

das mit dem "viel Licht" stimmt. 
Große Blendenöffnung=viel Licht=kleine Zahl, weil die Blende ein reziproker Wert ist.
Die Fachwelt hat sich auf Schärfentiefe geeinigt. Sie ist u.a. von Blende, Brennweite, Abstand zum Objekt und Sensorgröße abhängig.
Um mehr Licht zu bekommen, bei weiter geschlossener Blende kannst Du die ISO erhöhen. Bei meiner Kamera geht dies ohne Verluste an Schärfe bis ca. 400 für Flugaufnahmen auch noch 800. Ist aber auch wieder viel diskutierte Geschmackssache.



 

 

Damit wir wieder zurück zum Thema finden diese beiden Bilder. Irgendwie bin ich nicht zufrieden damit. Das Modell ist zu dunkel. Aber ich fand die Situation süß. Als ob es bei uns im Garten keine dunkleren Tagverstecke gäbe


----------



## gabi (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Conny,

hab deinen Ohrwurm mal durch mein Photoshop aufhellen lassen. Dieses Tool ist genial, weil es nur die dunklen Bereiche aufhellt und die weißen Blütenblätter der Margerite nicht noch heller macht. Einziges Manko, (oder nur noch nicht gefunden) dabei wird der gewollt dunkle Hintergrund auch heller.


----------



## willi1954 (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

ich bin zwar noch Fotolaie, aber versuche mich auch gerade etwas mit der Makrofotografie.

Hier mal ein Bild als kleines Beispiel, allerdings war es schwierig, da das Bienchen emsig am __ fliegen war.

Über ein paar Tips wäre ich auch dankbar

Achso, fotografiert wurde mit EOS 7D und Sigma Allroundobjektiv 18-250 

Grüsse Willi


----------



## Conny (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Gabi,

das ist Tiefen/Lichter unter Korrekturen. Das kenne ich. Man könnte auch eine Maske über diese Ebene legen und den HG ausblenden. Werde ich mal versuchen. 
Das Bild hat einfach nicht die Ausstrahlung, die ich mir vorgestellt habe. Aber es ist zu Schade, um es auf der Platte vergammeln zu lassen  Danke für Deine Bemühung 



> dann probier es mal mit der kleinsten Blende,


das stimmt schon, aber bei der kleinst möglichen Blende kommen schon wieder sog. Beugungsunschärfen zustande. Also wieder mind. 2 Blenden öffnen.


----------



## gabi (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Conny,

bei einem sehr haarigen Motiv hab ich mal meinen Mann mit seiner Spiegelreflex zur Hilfe gerufen. Ich selber fotografiere mit einer sog. Hosentaschenkamera (Lumix). Und da hatten wir selbst mit Stativ noch ein Rauschen (durchs Auslösen) das wir erst mit einem Fernauslöser (Zeitautomatik) in den Griff bekommen haben.

Betrifft diese Beugungsunschärfe bei kleinster Blende nicht hauptsächlich den Bildrand? D.h. bei kleinen Motiven und Ausschnitt ist das nicht mehr relevant?


----------



## Conny (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Gabi,

das sind nun ganz verschiedene Dinge.
Die Beugunsunschärfe kann man sich so vorstellen, dass das Loch einfach zu klein wird, durch das der Lichtfluss muss.
Die Vorauslösung des Spiegels verhindert das leichte Vibrieren durch den Spiegelschlag.
Der Fernaulöser verhindert die leichte Bewegung des Auslösers auf die Kamera.
Die Randabschattung nennt man Vignette und ist eigentlich nur bei kleinen Brennweiten von Bedeutung und kann über Filter/Verzerrungsfilter/Objektivkorrektur herausgerechnet werden.
Rauschen ist ein generelles Problem und hängt von ISO, Temperatur, Farben, Kamera, Belichtungszeit ... ab
Vll sollten wir mal wieder eine Frage-Antwort-Threat eröffnen


----------



## danyvet (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Conny, dein Motiv ist wirklich herzig  der kleine Ohrenschliafer (wie heißt der __ Käfer eigentlich wirklich?) hat sich eine Decke gesucht 
toll, dass du das beobachtet hast 
und danke nochmal für die Aufklärung, das hab ich dann übern Winter wohl wieder vergessen und verwechselt. Dass ich mir das aber auch nie richtig __ merk 
Hab nämlich, als ich mir letztes Jahr meine DSLR gekauft hab, gleich 2 Bücher dazu gelesen, wo auch allgemeine Fotographie-Tipps drin stehen und natürlich bezogen auf die Cam.
Muss mir da irgendeine Eselsbrücke ausdenken, damit ich das endlich intus hab! :dumm


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Willi

Dein Beitrag ist untergegangen 



willi1954 schrieb:


> ich bin zwar noch Fotolaie, aber versuche mich auch gerade etwas mit der Makrofotografie.
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild als kleines Beispiel, allerdings war es schwierig, da das Bienchen emsig am __ fliegen war.
> 
> ...



Insekten fotografiert man am besten sehr zeitig in der Früh, noch vor Sonnenaufgang ... da haben sie noch die Kältestarre von der Nacht und sind meißt noch nicht flugfähig ....

Wenn es dann doch untertags passiert, daß man z.B. einen Schmetterling ablichten will, brauchts dann doch eine kurze Belichtungszeit.

Für Fragen steht jetzt dieser Thread zu Verfügung .... Danke Conny


----------



## Conny (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

So! Ich habe beschlossen Euch nun mit Fliegenmakros zu langweilen 



 

Falls die jemand beim Namen kennt


----------



## danyvet (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*


aber ihren Namen weiß ich nicht...
und langweilen tut so ein tolles Foto schon gar nicht!!


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*



Conny schrieb:


> Falls die jemand beim Namen kennt



Puck Müller!


----------



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Conny,

Dein Foto zeigt vermutlich eine graue Fleischfliege.


----------



## Conny (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

um hier auch mal wieder etwas mit Gruselfaktor zu zeigen: Ich und die Spinne!


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Conny, sowas hab ich auch grad im Garten, die fängt jede Menge Bienen. An einem Tag mal 4 Stück mindestens!! :evil Sie hat nämlich schlauerweise ihr Netz im Solidago gespannt, das wir hier manchmal auch "Bienenfutter" nennen. Da ist sie dann ganz dick gewesen. Gestern hab ich sie nicht gesehen, und heute war sie wieder da. Wieder ganz schlank. War wohl in der Zwischenzeit mal am Klo  Leider hab ich sie noch nicht fotografiert, aber vielleicht hol ich das noch nach, wenn sie morgen noch da ist. Dann können wir schauen, wer die grusligere hat


----------



## Conny (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

bei dem grauen Wetter gestern musste ich mal wieder eine Blüte foten.


----------



## MichaelHX (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Moin,

hier mal von mir ein Krabbeltier.

Das reimt sich ja. 

Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MichaelHX (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Und noch eine Zecke. Hat eines unserer Kätzchen
verloren.

Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Joachim (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo!

Üihhh... bäh... ich muss weg! Ich hasse diese __ Zecken ...


----------



## Conny (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

etwas aus dem Kräutergarten. Darf auf keinem Gurkensalat fehlen


----------



## danyvet (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*



> Darf auf keinem Gurkensalat fehlen


verrätst du auch, was das ist? Ich hab nämlich


----------



## Conny (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

 eine Borretschblüte


----------



## Dawn (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*



danyvet schrieb:


> verrätst du auch, was das ist? Ich hab nämlich



Borretsch!
Aber Achtung für Allergiker, manche reagieren ziemlich allergisch drauf 

upss........ Conny war schneller


----------



## Conny (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Guten Morgen,

bei allerbestem IM-HAUS-BLEIBEN-WOLLEN-WETTER ist heute Putztag
Zur Demo habe ich 2 Bilder, bei einem sind viele Sensorflecken drauf


----------



## danyvet (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Wo muss ich schauen? Am linken oder am rechten?  Ich seh da auf beiden maximal 1 kleinen Fleck, der so ein Sensorfleck sein könnte, aber sicher bin ich nicht.


----------



## Joachim (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

@Dany
Ich denk mal im linken Bild. Hatte erst 3 gefunden, nach dem Monitor putzen nur noch einen (auf der Blühte, ur)...


----------



## danyvet (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Aja, jetzt seh ichs auch, einer unten auf dem Blütenblatt unterm Popsch von der Biene, und zwei auf dem nach oben schauenden Blütenblatt, auch nach Monitorputzen


----------



## Conny (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

  und deshalb muss ich heute Sensorputzen 
weil ich sicher schon 6 andere entfernt habe und ich habe   JEDES Mal wieder

aber ich bekomme immer  im richtigen Fotoforum


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus

Conny die kannst doch per EBV ganz leicht korrigieren 

Meine heutige Ausbeute ...

     

Alles Freihand bei leider leichten Wind


----------



## Conny (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

z.Z. experimentiere ich mit der Kamera in Sachen Makro. Hier zwei Extreme 
   

 Helmut natürlich kann ich Sensorflecken so oder so entfernen, aber es sind nun wirklich sehr viele. Ich weiß überhaupt nicht warum


----------



## Digicat (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Conny

Erstmal ... schöne Makros ..... Stativ, Lifeview, Einstellschlitten 

Hmmm .... Sensorflecken .... hast du oft das 100-400er am Body .... es gilt als "Dreckschleuder", durch den Luftpumpeneffekt ... es ist ein Schiebezoom = durchs hin und herschieben wird Luft angesaugt und natürlich auch Staub .... also schön langsam "Zoomen", nie schnell oder ruckartig 

Gestern, im "Haus des Schreckens"
 

Und eine Spielerei beim verlassen des Zoo`s
 
Wenn man genau schaut, sieht man meine Gattin (rechts) und mich (links, knieend) im Auge ...

Beide Fotos sind mit der 5D und dem Sigma 150/2.8 Makro entstanden .... und es sind Crop`s die ein bisserl mit Fixfoto bearbeitet wurden :shock


----------



## Conny (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Helmut,

das 100-400 habe ich noch nicht lange und es ist auch nicht oft drauf. Beim Objektivwechsel halte ich die Kamera auch immer nach unten.
 vll funktioniert auch mein Sensorclean nicht
Die beiden Bilder sind wie immer mit Stativ und Kugelkopf und über LV Fokus und Belichtung.
Warum die Schrecke nur mit 3 Beinen am Ast hängt?
So ein Eichkatzerl hätte ich auch mal gerne im Archiv. Aber mit Stativ an der Kamera sind die zu schnell


----------



## Digicat (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Conny



> Beim Objektivwechsel halte ich die Kamera auch immer nach unten.




So mach ich das auch immer 



> Warum die Schrecke nur mit 3 Beinen am Ast hängt?


Ist mir noch garnet aufgefallen 

[OT]Ja ... die Eichkatzerln können schon schnell sein ....
     
Da kam der AF des Sigma nicht mehr mit  aber dafür ist es auch nicht gedacht [/OT]


----------



## Vechtaraner (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo
Hier sind ja richtig tolle Makrobilder zu finden.Ich habe mich mal ne kurze Zeit mit Makros beschäftigt,bin dann aber wegen Zeitmangels irgendwie wieder davon weggedriftet...:?
Auf meinen PC habe ich noch ein oder zwei aus meinen Versuchen welche vielleicht so gerade noch zeigbar wäre.Es kommt natürlich nicht an die bisher gezeigte heran....

Gruß Juergen


----------



## Digicat (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus

Kleiner Rundgang .....

     
mit dem Sigma 150/2.8 Makro

  
mit dem Canon 100-400er

Wünsche einen schönen Samstag


----------



## Conny (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

diese Augen 

 

@Helmut da hat einer aber Spaß mit dem neuen Teil


----------



## Digicat (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Conny

und Wiiieeee 

  

wollte eigentlich den Regen, wie er in den Teich fällt fotografieren ....
muß wohl noch ein bisserl üben
 
leider ist es schon zu dunkel/düster 

Sorry fürs OT .....


----------



## danyvet (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

wow! schön! die Teichimpression gefällt mir außerordentlich! sieht sehr natürlich aus und aus dieser Perspektive fast ein bisschen wie im Märchenland


----------



## Digicat (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Dany

Danke 

Versuche halt, soweit mein nicht fertig gestaltetes Ufer, es zu läßt, es im "Rechten" Licht darzustellen ... eben natürlich, wie es in natürlichen Seen/Teiche/Flüsse/Bäche auch gegeben ist, darzustellen ... experimentiere auch, den Teich in Bilder festzuhalten, wie ich es sehe .....


----------



## paper (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Conny, ein tolles Foto

Helmut, bei uns hats auch den ganzen Tag geplätschert!
Viel Spass mit deinem neuen Spielzeug

Eine Flugheuschrecke!
(Wasser fällt nicht in die Kategorie Makro)


----------



## Nikolai (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von Makrofotografi, aber nett anzusehen sind sie auch - einfach nur draufhalten.


----------



## Conny (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

es gehr noch größer 
Eine Gepunktet Zartschrecke Aug in Aug


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Und hier eine Kaktusblüte...von einem winterharten Kaktus, einer Opuntia.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,
da es bei uns heute richtig starken Frost hatte -4,5 Grad und bei mir noch der __ Nelkenwurz
und der Sommerhut blüht hab ich schnell mal 2 Fotos gemacht.

LG Markus


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Wow, das sieht toll aus Markus!
Nummer eins ist mein Favorit! Sehr schön


----------



## Limnos (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hi

Bei uns zeigte sich gestern der Oktober noch einmal von seiner schönsten Seite! Gelegenheit, noch ein paar Aufnahmen zu machen.     Winterfester Citrusverwandter  -  __ Pfaffenhütchen  -  Zwergmispel-Art


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

 hier sind mal wieder tolle Fotos zusammengekommen - auch wenn nicht alle was mit Macros zu tun haben 

Ausgesprochen gut gefällt mir Connys Macroausschnitt


----------



## Conny (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Ralf,

das sind etwas 90% vom Ganzen  
Also nix Auschnitt

sondern Raynox DCR 5320 pro 

Und wer kennt das?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

 , die Spargeldistelspinnenfliege find ich auch toll


----------



## Inken (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*



Conny schrieb:


> Und wer kennt das?



 Nö. 
Eine verspätete Lupinenknospe? Eine Streckspinne? Und ein Weissderhimmelwas! 

Aber sieht gut aus!


----------



## Conny (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

 das Bild hätte ich auch im Bilderraten-Thread einstellen können.
Schaut Euch mal die Fliege links ganz genau an!


----------



## danyvet (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

bitte, was ist DAAAAS!?!?!?!? Für eine Fliege hat mir das Vieh zu lange Haxn. Und dann hat sie so ein hellrosa Pelzchen... hat da die Spinne vielleicht schon ihre Eier drauf/rein gelegt??? Einen Spinnwebfaden um das Tier herum kann man ja erkennen. Hmmm... bin gespannt auf die Auflösung, falls du sie kennst 
Jedenfalls großartiges Foto....wie immer


----------



## Limnos (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hi

Ich möchte etwas weniger Rätselhaftes präsentieren: Beeren und Früchte, wie sie z.Zt. in meiner nächsten Umgebung wachsen. Viel Spaß beim Erraten!


----------



## Inken (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Eine Stechpalme auf #2!


----------



## anlu (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Inken, raten wir da weiter, wenn Christine immer noch feiert?! 

9/12 __ Pfaffenhütchen
14  Sanddorn
13  __ Aronstab

 Zitrone, Orange


----------



## Inken (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Okay.. 
Bodenmispel auf # 3.. ?


----------



## anlu (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

1  Maiglöckhen, aber die Blätter passen nicht dazu    die schauen eher wie Hyazinthen Blätter aus

Bei 5 würde ich Clivie sagen ?


----------



## Nikolai (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*



1 = Maiglöckchen (ohne Blätter), 5 __ Klivie, 7 Birne, 8 Johannesbeere, 9 Fuchsienknospe, 11 Zitrone, 12 Fuchsienblüte, 13 __ Aronstab 


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Digicat (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus

Wiedermal von mir etwas ..... Herbstliches .....

   

Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## anlu (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Limnos!

Nr 8 könnte Kirschlorbeer auch sein. Die Blätter und der Stamm, aber die Kugeln?


----------



## Limnos (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

*Auflösung des Früchte- und Beerenrätsels*​
1) Stinkende __ Iris (Iris foetidissima)
2) __ Feuerdorn (Pyracantha spec.)
3) Dreiblättrige __ Bitterorange (Poncirus trifoliata) winterhart bis -25°C !!!
4) Italienischer __ Aronstab (Arum italicum)
5) Felsenmispel (Cotoneaster spec)
6) Zitrone (Citrus limon)
7) Wachsgagel (Myrica cerifera)
8) Kletter-Spindelstrauch (Euonymus fortunei)
9) Chinotto, Bitterorangenvarietät (Citrus myrtifolia chinotto o. Citrus aurantium myrtifolia)
10) Clivie (Clivia miniata)
11) Korallenstrauch (Solanum pseudocapsicum)
12) Preiselbeere (Vaccinium vitis-idea)
13) Stechpalme (Ilex aquifolium)
14) __ Pfaffenhütchen (Euonymus europaeus)


----------



## Nikolai (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Limnos,

die angegenenen Bezeichnungen mögen ja stimmen. Aber ich komme mit Deiner Nummerierung nicht klar.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Bibo-30 (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

hab da auch mal was für Euch


----------



## Limnos (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hi

Sorry, aber ich hatte die Reihenfolge übernommen, die kleinen Bilder neben- und untereinander hatten. Ich war nicht darauf gefasst, dass das System sich für eine andere Reihenfolge entscheidet

1) Stinkende __ Iris (Iris foetidissima)
2) Stechpalme (Ilex aquifolium)
3) Preiselbeere (Vaccinium vitis-idea)
4) Korallenstrauch (Solanum pseudocapsicum)
5) Clivie (Clivia miniata)
6) Chinotto, Bitterorangenvarietät (Citrus myrtifolia chinotto o. Citrus aurantium myrtifolia)
7) Zitrone (Citrus limon)
8) Wachsgagel (Myrica cerifera)
9) Kletter-Spindelstrauch (Euonymus fortunei)
10) Felsenmispel (Cotoneaster spec.)
11) Dreiblättrige __ Bitterorange (Poncirus trifoliata) winterhart bis -25°C !!!
12) __ Pfaffenhütchen (Euonymus europaeus)
13) Italienischer __ Aronstab (Arum italicum)
14) __ Feuerdorn (Pyracantha spec.)

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## danyvet (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

und was ist jetzt mit Conny´s Distelfliegenspinne?!?
Ich will eine AUUUUFLÖÖÖÖÖÖSUUUUUUUNG!!!


----------



## Christine (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hi,

Conny's Kombibild: Von den Beinen her könnte es sich um eine __ Köcherfliege handeln, wetten würde ich darauf allerdings nicht. Man sieht zu wenig.
Die Spinne ist einfach ein Kreuzspinnen-Herr in Lauerstellung.


----------



## Inken (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Bei der Spinne dachte ich bei der Länge der vorderen Extremitäten eher an eine Streckspinne..  

Kann sein, muss aber nicht!


----------



## Conny (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

 bevor das hier noch zum neuen Rate-Fred wird:
die Knospe ist von einer __ Kornblume
die Spinne sieht aus wie eine __ Kreuzspinne, finde ich 
die Fliege ist von einem Pilz befallen, dem Fliegentöter

 

Ein __ Enzian aus dem Garten


----------



## Christine (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Danke, Conny


----------



## Conny (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

:knuddel aber bidde schön, Elschen, Inken, Dany

Heute war ich auf der Suche nach Flairs.
Wie findet Ihr das denn?

 

Leider war kein persönlicher Asthalter dabei  und deshalb ist es nicht ganz scharf, das rote irgendwas. __ Vogelbeere?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Also ich mag das Motiv sowie das schöne Bokeh 

Im Sommer habe ich diese Fotos gemacht, leider kann die Schärfe mit meiner Vorsatzlinse nicht mit einem Macroobjektiv mithalten


----------



## danyvet (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Danke für die Auflösung, Conny! Wieder was gelernt. Fliegentöter....was es nicht alles gibt! 

@ Christine: woran kannst du erkennen, dass es ein Kreuzspinnenmännchen ist?


----------



## Christine (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hi Dany,

ich bilde mir ein, dass die Männchen die kleinen mit den schlanken Körpern sind und die Weibchen die großen mit den dicken runden...(was aber vermutlich völliger Blödsinn ist, aber es klingt doch überzeugend  )


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

jeep, bestes Beispiel ist die Schwarze Witwe


----------



## Conny (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

 also ich glaube Inken hat Recht mit der Streckerspinne 

 

Und die   kennt garantiert niemand


----------



## danyvet (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Ich dachte immer, die großen Dicken haben einfach schon mehr Beute gemacht  

Hab das bei einer __ Wespenspinne heuer beobachten können, die wurde von Tag zu Tag dicker, weil sie sich einen supertollen Platz ausgesucht hat, die hat so um die 3-4 Bienen pro Tag erwischt


----------



## danyvet (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Conny, ich glaub, das ist eine Harlekinspinne, oder? (Hab jetzt nicht im Buch nachgeschaut und auch Tante google nicht bemüht)


----------



## Digicat (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus

Man sollte es nicht glauben ... durch dieses sonnige, warme Wetter fliegt noch einiges ...


----------



## Conny (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

da sich keiner weiter mit __ Spinnen auskennt:
Macaroeris nidicolens, eine mediterane Springspinne, die sich im Rheinland ausbreitet.
Das hier ist eine Dungfliege, auch <1 cm


----------



## Digicat (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Conny

Deine Makros sind gewaltig 

Gefallen mir sehr ..... 

Zu der Dungfliege:
Sehr schöner HG, die Schärfe sitzt genau richtig .....
aber ...
mir ist es ein bisserl zu Popig .... Pastelliger wäre mehr mein Geschmack ... aber man kann sich nun mal den HG und den Ansitz net aussuchen ....

Hier mal meine Versuche:

   

Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Conny (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Helmut,

das hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn Dir dieses Bild gefallen hätte :knuddel
Aber es musste Rot sein für einen speziellen Anlaß  und es gibt noch mehr, denen es nicht gefallen hat 
Vielen Dank für das Kompliment bussi1 und extra für Dich eine neue, gemäßigtere Bearbeitung.


----------



## Digicat (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Conny

Gefällt mir schon viel besser 

Habe ich zuerst noch vergessen:

Glückwunsch zur roten Ameisenbändigerin 2

Eine Bitte:
Könntest zu meinen beiden obigen Bilder etwas dazu schreiben, gerne auch Kritik ...

Natürlich auch die anderen User .... Bitte


----------



## Conny (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Helmut,

eine MF- oder eine HG-Kritik 
HG: Schöne Bilder 
MF: erstmal raten: 5D, Sigma 150, Blende 2.8 bis 3.5, aufgestützt?
Bild 1 ist von der Pose, den Farben und der Raumaufteilung sehr gut. Die Augen könnte man noch partiell aufhellen ohne den Gesamteindruck zu verändern. Die Schärfe ist etwas flau, da könnte man mit EBV noch einiges rausholen. Beim Rauschen bin ich mir nicht so ganz einig, man könnte sagen es ist Korn und gehört einfach zur Bildgestaltung.
Mit Bild 2 habe ich meine Probleme.


----------



## Digicat (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Servus Conny

Erstmal danke 

Exif Bild 1:
5D, 150er Sigma, 1/100, F7.1, Iso 400 .... Stativ: nein, aufgestützt auf Sonnenblende

Exif Bild 2:
5D, 150er Sigma, 1/25, F4 -0,3EV, Iso 100 .... Stativ: ja

Bild 1 ist leider verwackelt .... wenn auch gering, aber da geht nix mehr

Bild 2 hmmm ... OK, war wohl nix ...


----------



## Conny (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Och Helmut :knuddel 
__ Moos ist sehr problematisch, tiefere Position, Blende auf, und eine Halmspitze und die knackscharf. Und das alles bei weichem Licht  ergibt ein Bild, wie Du es magst. 
Es ist zu viel drauf.
Dafür hast Du wunderschöne Winterlibellen


----------



## Digicat (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Macht ja nix Conny ... 

Hab heute __ Fliegen mit Stativ probiert .... kaum aufgebaut, noch nicht mal eingerichtet .... flug`s, die Fliege war weg :__ nase

4 x habe ich einen Anlauf genommen, dann war ich entnervt 

Da braucht`s viiieeeeellllllllll geduld ..... :beten

Habe dann auf Pflanzen umgeschwenkt .... das __ Moos war eines davon ....

Eines habe ich noch ... mit Teichbezug ...

 

5D, 150er Sigma, 1/60, F13, Iso 100 .... Stativ: ja
EBV: Samen auf Wasseroberfläche weggestempelt, Ausschnitt: ca. 80%


----------



## Conny (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Aber, aber rh Helmut
 Du weißt doch wie das ist, manchmal treiben die ihre Spielchen mit uns


----------



## Limnos (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Ohne __ Moos nix los und andere Makros

Panasonic FZ50 mit Zoomobjektiv und 10 Dioptrien CU Linse: 
Blende 11  Belichtungszeit 1/80 sec. Brennweiten zw. 23 und 31 mm


----------



## Conny (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

bevor das Jahr schon wieder um ist, noch das ein oder andere Makro aus der Konserve.
Einfach eine Margerite.


----------



## Inken (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Wie schön!! 
Das tut den Augen gut, wo jetzt wieder alles so grau und eisig ist.. 

Die Blume vor dem unscharfen Hintergrund.. toll!


----------



## Conny (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

zu diesem Bild habe ich eine Frage:
Was ist das am Unterkiefer

 

Noch etwas vergrößert sieht es so aus:


----------



## danyvet (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Conny,

was genau meinst du denn? Ich kann da nix ungewöhnliches sehen...ich seh nur diese "Lippen" und viele Härchen


----------



## Conny (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo Dany,

noch eine Vergrößerung:


----------



## danyvet (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

ach, das meintest du! das hab ich auf den anderen Bildern auch schon gesehen, aber ich denke, das ist einfach ein Schmutzbröserl....
oder Essensrest, vielleicht hat sie sich nicht den Bart abgewischt nach der Mahlzeit 

natürlich könnts auch ein Parasit sein, dazu isses doch etwas zu unscharf. Aber es gibt sicher auch Milben o.ä. bei __ Libellen, so wie bei Bienen....

edit: aber es sieht auch fast so aus wie die Spitze von etwas, das von ihrem Hals kommt, das etwas nach oben gebogen ist, zumindest sieht man so einen grünen Streifen. Aber ich glaub, das ist eine optische Täuschung, oder ein Schatten oder irgendsoeine Auslöschung.....da gibts doch sowas, oder? Weißt du, was ich meine?


----------



## Conny (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Hallo,

diese "Dinger" gehören zum Beißapparat der __ Libellen. Ist halt leider nicht scharf genug, aber ich war schon auf 38cm dran und der Cornus kousa wackelt immer etwas


----------



## Christine (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Die 2010 Makro-Runde*

Natürlich gibt es auch in 2011 Makros....


----------

